
YouTube employees implicated as uploaders in Viacom copyright case - ALee
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-10365329-261.html?tag=newsLeadStoriesArea.1
======
kakooljay
Wow. A $1 billion email? Reminds me of Bill Gates' emails about crushing
Netscape [2nd paragraph:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft#Tria...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft#Trial)].
I guess those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it...

